# Pesky Neighbors Don't Like My Dog Training



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

Decided to do walking collar fetch in the front driveway today and had to ear pinch on a couple refusals. Same neighbor that told me I was cruel to my dogs for leaving them outside in kennels during the day on a past occasion decided to come over and tell me how cruel I was being to that poor little puppy. She went on to say that that metal collar on his neck is cruel and how would I like to be jerked around by that? She also mentioned calling animal cruelty and taking photos to show them. Her final comment was that dogs have feelings just like humans and if I did not love them then I shouldn't have dogs. 

I did my best to stay calm and explain that sometimes the training may not always look pleasant but is necessary for the training program and both her and her husband have also complimented me on what well trained dogs I have.

Obviously I will not be training in the front of the house anymore where she can make observations but was wondering how some others might deal with this situation. Would be interested to hear what others who have experienced similar situations have done to deal with this stuff in a professional manner. What do you tell animal cruelty if they do show up?


----------



## tejohns3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Good vent.. and id tell animal cruelty to kiss my a$$


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

What you don't really want to do is get a couple of ducks, shackle them, and make your dog retrieve them out of your yard on while the neighbors are around. You really need to move into the country were you can do your own thing. I really loved having my neighbor tell me how I should treat my dog, when her kid shows up immortally stoned in her yard- not to mention pregnant.

Don't use heeling sticks, or e-collars in front of the neighbors either. 

Welcome to retrieving.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

chuck187 said:


> What you don't really want to do is get a couple of ducks, shackle them, and make your dog retrieve them out of your yard on while the neighbors are around. You really need to move into the country were you can do your own thing. I really loved having my neighbor tell me how I should treat my dog, when her kid shows up immortally stoned in her yard- not to mention pregnant.
> 
> Don't use heeling sticks, or e-collars in front of the neighbors either.
> 
> Welcome to retrieving.




EGADS! Potheads that will live forever!!!! The horror, the horror! Vampires on meth!!! Speed bleed!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oops, so caught up in the imagery of the immortal stoners I forgot what i was going to say. If anyone were ever to question the way I handle my dogs, I would just ask them to watch a while. All 3 of mine are impossibly happy and it shows. (as long as its not past dinner time and I'm not home yet).


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

RetrieverNation said:


> Decided to do walking collar fetch in the front driveway today and had to ear pinch on a couple refusals. Same neighbor that told me I was cruel to my dogs for leaving them outside in kennels during the day on a past occasion decided to come over and tell me how cruel I was being to that poor little puppy. She went on to say that that metal collar on his neck is cruel and how would I like to be jerked around by that? She also mentioned calling animal cruelty and taking photos to show them. Her final comment was that dogs have feelings just like humans and if I did not love them then I shouldn't have dogs.
> 
> I did my best to stay calm and explain that sometimes the training may not always look pleasant but is necessary for the training program and both her and her husband have also complimented me on what well trained dogs I have.
> 
> Obviously I will not be training in the front of the house anymore where she can make observations but was wondering how some others might deal with this situation. Would be interested to hear what others who have experienced similar situations have done to deal with this stuff in a professional manner. What do you tell animal cruelty if they do show up?



Best to do all training away from your home or in your basement etc. Not likely to spark that kind of interest from your neighbors! Some can be very interesting.  And you can't tell what they will do! They simply lack understanding of what you are doing nor will you be able to explain it to them without an issue.


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Get the hell out of my yard!


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

Tell'em to get off your property and stay off or face trespasing charges. A good 6 foot high fence works to.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I had to train on a public area before I moved and the field had a walking path around it. One day I was out running blinds and a couple ladies stopped to watch. Like most people that don't know they thought it was amazing. One lady then asked how she could get her kids to mind like my dog? I pulled the heeling stick out of my back pocket and showed it to her. She promptly turned and walked on. lol


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

chuck187 said:


> What you don't really want to do is get a couple of ducks, shackle them, and make your dog retrieve them out of your yard on while the neighbors are around. You really need to move into the country were you can do your own thing. I really loved having my neighbor tell me how I should treat my dog, when her kid shows up immortally stoned in her yard- not to mention pregnant.
> 
> Don't use heeling sticks, or e-collars in front of the neighbors either.
> 
> Welcome to retrieving.


LOL...agee w/all of the above, except you're not necessarily free from the nosy clueless neighbors in rural areas, either. A friend who force fetched one of my dogs was in a very rural farm area. On his road about a half mile away one of his neighbors kept exotic animals--lions, tigers, etc., not within sight of his house but, you could occasionally hear them roar. One day when he was working with my dog (I should add that she was and is a screaming drama queen)a concerned neighbor came racing over--she thought maybe one of the lions had gotten out and was eating someone's pet! At the vet 's, this same dog will scream as soon as she sees the lab coat coming in with a needle if she has to have a shot or get blood drawn. I have to warn people in the waiting room we're not doing an anesthesia-free amputation.

Forget using a heeling stick in public (or heaven forbid, a wiffle bat!) Get a bandana--they're useful for retriever training in public. They can be tied around prong collars and ecollars, so you look like a doting owner who'd never, ever do anything mean to your doggie. They don't exactly project that "cool" image, but neither does a squad car or the animal cops pulling up with the incident report pad!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tell em to "Pound sand".....once you cave and not train in YOUR front yard, you are playing into their hands, maybe I dont like seeing their fat rear ends waddle to the mailbox...wait till they get a load of me cleaning my shotgun in the garage or shooting my bow in the driveway....cant wait to drive up wit a big ole elk sticking out the back of the pick up truck or lining up a limit of ducks and geese in the driveway and taking tailgate pictures

Nosey neighbors can KMA


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

_I live in the Maryland suburbs of Washington DC, so nearly everybody is a liberal lawyer wannabe where I live. I go to great lengths to NOT have conflicts like that one. People are well meaning, they see no reason a dog should ever have to do something unpleasant, and will never appreciate what we do. I can't change them, would not profit by doing so, and therefore avoid wasting time and energy in interacting with non-like minded people. _


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

My yard ill do what i want to!!!!!!!!!!! Hang a sign NO tresspassing if she shows up again show her sign tell her you will press charges!!!!! POUND SAND


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

This reminds me of a time when I was at a public park…

I would get there before sun up to run a drill or two and then walk with my dog, without a lead. Other folks got their early as well to walk their K9 companions off lead as well. I was approached by a woman who was clearly upset. She had two labs with her. She started to scold me about the e-collar my dog was wearing (I had not used it this morning) and how cruel it was… all while her labs are nipping at my dog. I called my dog to me and he came a sat at heel. I controlled my frustration and tried to educate her on the e-collar and how when used properly was quite humane.. yada.. yada .. yada and for the Safety of the dog … using the example of “here”.

She did not want to hear it… 

Not one minute later a skunk goes running by. My dog takes a few step toward the skunk and I say sit which he does. I bet you can guess what happened next.


Yep!. Before I even go to turn I hear here screaming… Here! Here! No… Here!

Two very stinky Labs went home with her.

JW


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

Well I have to say this board and the people on it are awesome! I have posted on a breed forum in the past and always have to be mindful of the Liberal Feel Good Mafia's presence. No such malarkey here. 

I did engage this woman in the street, so she did not trespass. She did however, threaten that if the dog is ever missing, that I would know where it is. I am still pissed off about this situation and was concerned about over reacting at the time but in hindsight that may of stopped her in her tracks.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't FF in public, primarily for the sake of the dog. The beginning of force training can be stressful even overwhelming for a dog and I prefer to give them as distraction free environment as possible so they can focus entirely on the work. If you have a choice between doing your walking fetch in the back yard rather than the front, I would choose the former regardless of the proximity of neighbors, to reduce extraneous distractions.

You might think I am being too concerned the feelings of others but I have come to appreciate that life is a two way street; so... though being told I was cruel to my dog would annoy me, it would do so much less than knowing I could not amicably discuss any grevenses I might have with my neighbors' behavior.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

My yard, my rules. Teach the dog to "potty" on command using a scarecrow as a target...the next time he/she visits uninvited, unannounced, and chest bowed its GAME ON!!!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Nothing to be gained from a conflict however, if she persisted or in any way attempted to take the dog, then yea, we would have a problem. I would absolutely call the law after I asked her to stop harassing me, and I would make sure I called them first.


----------



## boone11 (Dec 4, 2011)

Although annoying, I suggest careful deliberation about where you train and before any response. A few minutes of timely video in the wrong hands or website can lead to more trouble than you really want. Not saying it's right but I've seen the process.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

.
 Get a bandana--they're useful for retriever training in public. They can be tied around prong collars and ecollars, so you look like a doting owner who'd never, ever do anything mean to your doggie. They don't exactly project that "cool" image, but neither does a squad car or the animal cops pulling up with the incident report [/QUOTE]

Great idea Julie. Years ago I got grief from someone while walking my Basenji in the local park using a prong collar. He was an alpha dog and drama queen who would vocalize when corrected. I got quite a lecture and a "I'll report you" from someone walking by who saw the collar.


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

I would go out of my way to be nice to the neighbor and avoid conflict. What's going to happen when you debolt the dog and it's wailing like your killing it.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

If this happened to me, I would probably be in big trouble right at the point where she said "if your dog is ever missing". Not for cruelty to animals but for cruelty to humans! I admire your patience and self control. Like someone said, it is a two way street and I bet sometime she will be doing something that you don't like. Have a long memory!


----------



## M.Schmidt (Dec 24, 2012)

I have been in the same place about 9 years ago while Forceing to the pile in my driveway my "tree hugger, anti hunting" neighbor told me that she called the cops on me for animal cruelty.... after talking to the cops it was a non issue (for me) ... the next day her cat was on my deck which it usually was.... Red Wing has a cat leash law too.. 

I called the human center and they quickly came and got it...


----------



## Jon Hass (Aug 21, 2008)

It's your dog, yard, grass, leash, collar. Don't ruin any relationships with the neighbors but politely tell her to mind her own business. I would continue "business as usual." But I Love dogs and don't care so much about what people think of me or my dogs. LOL.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

Good Lord! I feel truly blessed to live where I do. I could not deal with some of the people you guys/gals are talking about.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd call the police and tell them the woman is threatening me and threatening to steal my dogs. Get it on record first.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I agree with Terry. At minimum start logging her threats.

/Paul


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't FF in public. It's not always pretty and yes it does piss the neighbors off. Try if you can to find a better spot. Reminds me of a day many years ago when I was at a public beach with my son who was about 5 yrs old. The beach is full of family beach fun in the sun. Then came Mister Trainer with his lab. From FF to choke chain to the helicopter ride with his dog. He dragged the dog, kicked the dog, you name it. Not a soul on that beach was comfortable. I finally went up to him and explained that he was upsetting everyone. Well the guy got an attiitude about how it is a public place and he was training his dog. I said yeah, I got that part. You mean you are trying to train your dog and you suck at it. He explained that I don't understand, but oh yes I do! I get it, you want to train your dog. Finally I said a few naughty words and told him he was an idiot. Then I thanked him for making all the children cry and want to go home. 

See, I would find a nice private spot. Makes the world a little nicer. When the FF is done, go back to the yard for fun stuff.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

boone11 said:


> Although annoying, I suggest careful deliberation about where you train and before any response. A few minutes of timely video in the wrong hands or website can lead to more trouble than you really want. Not saying it's right but I've seen the process.



I agree with boone11 100% While you should feel empowered to train your dog on your own property, please imagine you are on video at all times. Don't give kooks ammunition that they can use against you.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Illini Coot Killr said:


> I would go out of my way to be nice to the neighbor and avoid conflict. What's going to happen when you debolt the dog and it's wailing like your killing it.



I'm not sure that a dog needs to "wail" in the debolting process, but I sure as heck would not debolt the dog in the front yard in this situation.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I agree with Terry. At minimum start logging her threats.
> 
> /Paul


I agree with this also. I'd be getting the "temperature" of the local police and beginning to establish a relationship. Be sure to paint the picture of a responsible sportsman doing reasonable dog training. Don't paint yourself with the brush of the kooky crybaby who wants to tattle on the neighbors. With many folks on the law enforcement side, this can be a fine line between the 2 types.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Sometimes we need to look at things through another persons eyes. While we know exactly what your doing Ersa that has been programmed by those disgusting add campaigns sees it differently.

Before you all crucify me think about it. Sometimes discretion is the better part of valor..........find another spot and let Ersa get some puppy kisses from your happy dawg.

Of course Ersa is a figment of my imagination....


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Twenty nine years ago I bought 80 acres 7 1/2 miles out side of a small town. Before I signed the papers, I went to my -to be- next door neighbor who lived about 125 yds. East of where I planned to build a 21 run kennel (you can never have too much room) and asked her if she objected about dogs barking, since that"s what kenneled dogs often do. She said that she liked to hear them bark, that she didn't feel so alone. (She was 80 years old, widowed, and still raised a herd of cows.) The only complaint I ever heard was, "Bill, would you climb over the fence and see if you can see my red cow, she is due to calve, and I haven't seen her today?" The only time I ever had a problem was when I was awakened at 2 AM by a shot gun shot, followed by two more. She called the next morning to tell me it was her that shot. It seems that a young AA came to her door and said, "Lady, I got trouble". She shoved the end of the shot gun thru the chained door and said," Fellow, you don't know what trouble is," and with that she fired again as he jumped the front gate. She put another shot after in case he decided to stop by Cleo and Bill's house. She was a great neighbor for years and those that have moved here since she died, know that they have moved next to a kennel through their own choice and we have had no comments.

The local game wardens know we train dogs and the only time they have come on the place was when we called them to help get some deer hunters gather up their dogs from our property. Strange dogs or strange people are not welcome on breeding kennel property. Cleo is Parvo paranoid, and you don't want to run into a paranoid Cleo, don't ask hoe I know. Bill


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

I haven't read all the posts , but you are BEGGING for trouble in today's society with an ear pinch , prong collar , etc.... A vocal dog sounds/looks great on some shmucks cell phone ... Its called EVIDENCE in a courtroom.........Better safe than sorry regards..........


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

I live in town and have done ob/FF/CC work in my back yard, down the alley way at my old house and now in a dead end street at my new house. I have always been very cautious about doing this. I have taken a proactive approach and it has worked for me. I have taken my closest neighbors and let them know I train dogs and that sometimes it appears the dog is not enjoying things so much. You may see them bite,squal, etc. You may see me pull on their toes, their ears and use various pieces of equipment you are not familiar with. I encourage them to watch and ask questions if they like. Most don't pay attention and go about their lives. I've had a couple come out periodically and watch. Knock on wood I've had no bad encounters. I think part of the reason for this is my dogs always look happy and enjoy being with me, even after a FF session. secondly it is important to be in control. A onlooker should be able to tell a difference from a out of control person taking aggression out on a dog versus a "good dog" extra loud so if anyone is watching they can hear my positive response to the dog. 

With that said, I sympathize with you as I'm not so naive as to beleieve evryone has an open mind and can be educated.

Good Luck!!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

What is the neighbor really like? Perhaps if you explain that all dogs, but especially working dogs need to mind unerringly for their own safety she would see that short periods of discomfort can prevent serious injury. My niece's boyfriend and his roommate had a couple of dogs that weren't trained. A couple of months ago they bolted through the open door and both got hit by a car. Boyfriend's dog seriously injured and big vet bills, roommate's dog killed. Had they had an absolute SIT, they could have been stopped before getting to the street. A tragic but excellent example of why dogs NEED to MIND.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

I had the same experience when I force fetched my last dog. Neighbor came over told me he had a book on how to train dogs. 

I seen the hand writing on the wall, next would have been animal control , a ticket and tell it to the judge/

I make my mind up right then and there , to force fetch away from neighbors. 

These people don't have a clue but they can cause you grief in the legal system


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

2tall said:


> EGADS! Potheads that will live forever!!!! The horror, the horror! Vampires on meth!!! Speed bleed!!!


It is not so funny when the drug addicts are breaking into the houses around you, blasting out the car windows on each other and suddenly searching your barn looking for the fool.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Never seen a peeing match with those types turn out good for the trainer. Over the years I've known them actually have to move.I know one that was sentenced to anger management ( the trainer) and one go to jail for beating the complainer pretty bad.


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

RIght or wrong, you have to ask yourself if it's worth the fight and agrivation. Sometimes swallowing your pride is the better route.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

rbr said:


> RIght or wrong, you have to ask yourself if it's worth the fight and agrivation. Sometimes swallowing your pride is the better route.


Definitely worth a 2nd & 3rd read and should be committed to memory whenever we have our dogs out in public. 

This thread reminded me of an incident I had a couple of years ago. I'd loaded up the dogs on a beautiful spring day to train, but had to run errands first. Finishing up, I stopped by a strip mall to pick up a couple things our club needed for our hunt test the next day. I parked the truck and even though it was only 72 degrees out, left it running with the AC on just in case and ran in and grabbed what I needed. While in line at the check out, I overheard the clerk talking to the woman in front of me about how the cops were there because someone had left dogs locked in a hot car. A quick glance outside revealed a delegation of uniforms and people gathering around MY truck! I ran out and some woman was shrieking about how the poor dogs were dying. I'd actually noticed her earlier since she was sitting on a bench outside the store wearing a dirty aqua house coat and smoking a cigarette. I really had to bite my tongue not to give her a piece of my mind when she screeched to the cops the dogs had been there all day and am glad I kept my cool. 

One of the cops had some gizmo he pointed at my window that he said gave him a temp. reading inside the car, and it registered over 100 degrees! Now bear in mind it was only 72 degrees outside and, I had my AC on. I opened the door and politely invited the cop to take the inside temp (also 72 degrees) and resisted the urge to whisper sic-sic-sic-sic to the sleeping Chesapeakes. I also produced a dated deposit slip from the bank a few miles away where I'd been 20 minutes earlier to refute the psycho woman's claim the dogs had been there suffering for hours. Because I was the HT sec., I realized how much trouble I could be in if I got ticketed for animal cruelty even if the charges were totally bogus, and how expensive/time wasting it would be if I got charged. So even though I was furious I was polite and helpful to the cops and said nothing to the freak that called them and once things were explained to them, the cops were OK although they warned me to be careful on hot days (as if!) These days you cannot be too careful--no matter how wrong the neighbors/complainers are, it's NOT worth the trouble of stirring them up.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

> Get a bandana--they're useful for retriever training in public. They can be tied around prong collars and ecollars, so you look like a doting owner who'd never, ever do anything mean to your doggie.


Check out these prong collar covers. Beats a bandana.

http://www.cozycritter.com/prongcovers.htm


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

You may have noticed that in modern day America, all are "entitled" to an opinion even if completely ignorant on the topic. It seems the less people know, the more vocal they become.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

Its not just gun dog training. Cesar Millan is often criticized for "kicking" dogs while rehabilitating them. It seems that people are just ignorant when it comes to dogs. Most time I just walk the other way when I see someone cuing their dog like its a child. Those people are just selfish and uneducated. I don't know about you guys but I would rather see someone correct their dog rather than seeing aggressive, nervous, and frustrated dogs. I guess I'm just a barbarian ;-)


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I had one of those nosey folks by my old house. To start with I was on city council and was on great terms with the police chief and prosecuting atty. That said I never did have to call in a favor thankfully. This lady was a hard core bunny hugger and she had made a comment one time about some dog training something and saw the e collar. She went in to a rant and said she was going to call blah blah. I told her go ahead and I will be calling the building inspector, DEA. children's services and the center for disease control on her and asked her if she still wanted to proceed. I then explained about how glass houses worked. Never spoke another word.. I am sure most people dont want the attn of the "man" directed to themselves either.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Steve Amrein said:


> I had one of those nosey folks by my old house. To start with I was on city council and was on great terms with the police chief and prosecuting atty. That said I never did have to call in a favor thankfully. This lady was a hard core bunny hugger and she had made a comment one time about some dog training something and saw the e collar. She went in to a rant and said she was going to call blah blah. I told her go ahead and I will be calling the building inspector, DEA. children's services and the center for disease control on her and asked her if she still wanted to proceed. I then explained about how glass houses worked. Never spoke another word.. I am sure most people dont want the attn of the "man" directed to themselves either.


I believe this is exactly the right approach! Just yeilding to these people only gives them more power. There are very few people without dirt. Find out what it is and use it against them and your problem is likely to go away without getting any law enforcement involved. You have to stand up for yourself people, even if it is a little inconvenient and uncomfortable!!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

TimFenstermacher said:


> I believe this is exactly the right approach! Just yeilding to these people only gives them more power. There are very few people without dirt. Find out what it is and use it against them and your problem is likely to go away without getting any law enforcement involved. You have to stand up for yourself people, even if it is a little inconvient and uncomfortable!!


I sure do hate kow-towing to these self appointed experts, but with my luck, if I'd bitch slapped that old battle ax in the aqua house coat for calling the cops on me, she would've been the mayor's wife.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Julie R. said:


> I sure do hate kow-towing to these self appointed experts, but with my luck, if I'd bitch slapped that old battle ax in the aqua house coat for calling the cops on me, she would've been the mayor's wife.


Your right Julie that would be my luck too.  Imposing violence on these people is definitely not the answer. Outsmarting them is. It is easy to say how we would react when it's not us that's in the situation. Sounds like you handled it the best way possible.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

when i had a litter of pups on the ground and it was time to introduce pigeons at 7 weeks it went well with all very birdy so we left 2 friends playing with the pups and we went and trained their parents when we got home there was a message to call the police so I did and the officer said some women had called concerned about the welfare of the birds , he then said he had gone in the back yard and checked the pups (gates were locked) and then I went off on him and I asked him if I broke an laws? his comment was I could site you for disturbing the peace. Well
I had his captain called who I have known for 30 yrs and asked if he wanted me to call 911 every time I saw a squirrel hit by a car or a rabbit he said I wish you wouldn't and he said he would have a talk to the officer no problems since
David Jansma


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

My husband and I stopped at the grocery store after our 9 to 5 job on a hot hot day, the girls go to work with us every day (when not in training) and were in the truck with air running. we went into the store for 15 minutes, power shopped and came out, walking to the truck - we ran into a complainer.... Well, the truck has the logo and name of our 9-5 job on the doors. So, the complainer states "-businees name- must have so much money they can leave the vehicle running!" My husband enjoyed his reply of... with more 'decorated' words added... "there are dogs in the truck!" The old complainer looked up at the truck to see the girls wagging their tails - awaiting our arrival! the old crabber shut up, lowered his head, and walked away... feeling like a heel!

so what ever you do... you won't be right in some ones eyes, be right in yours and your dogs eyes! and don't ff in front of people who don't have a clue, but don't it stop ff!and make sure you have the first complaint to the police! 

the owners, trainers, vets, ect understand that these dogs are atheletes - which most of the owners, trainers, vets ect (& neiborbors) could not do half of what these great dogs do! training for any athlete is hard work! and anyone who does not understand that they are grand - are uneducated and misguided.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Your in Il imagine what we deal with CA.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Never go to town.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

I groom dogs as a side-job and have a little grooming shop set up in the garage. 95% of my little charges are angels and quite used to the grooming routine. The other 5% are screaming, thrashing, biting idiots. As you might imagine, trying to restrain one of these little beauties to administer their grooming is not a walk in the park. First thing I do when it becomes apparent that we have a problem, I shut the garage door. I really don't need my neighbors seeing me wrestle down a screaming bichon who's trying to bite my face off. 
I do train my own dogs in the front yard or street in front of my house all the time. My neighbors think I'm nuts but generally they quite enjoy seeing me work the dogs. (Then again, if I regularly found myself in training scenarios that would make my neighbors question animal abuse, I think I'd change training techniques...) One time the neighbor's kid came over while I was out in the yard, and said "Scuse me I wanted to know if I could pet Fisher but I couldn't tell if you were training or playing." That was a compliment


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

Be careful with the neighbors. Just in September I went on vacation for a week and had my neighbor feed my dogs which was great until a nosey neighbor beside me thought my dogs where being mistreated so she was sneaking in my back gate feeding them good knows what. Make a long story short my HRCH died at 5 with pancretitis from the food she was feeding her 2 weeks later. Didn't get sorry or nothing. People should mind there own dang business.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

What amazes me is that the vast majority of people from Planet Fluffbunny can be so rabidly against e-collar use, yet think underground fence systems are ideal.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Sharon Potter said:


> What amazes me is that the vast majority of people from Planet Fluffbunny can be so rabidly against e-collar use, yet think underground fence systems are ideal.


Great point. The fence is "out of sight" so..."out of mind". Even though they still have to put the collar on the dog.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I think this entire discussion points out why I have never lived in a traditional neighborhood since the first few months of marriage! Even if it weren't for the dogs, I prefer to be master of my own domain to the largest extent possible. I may have just been darn lucky, but I have never encountered anyone that really got upset with my training or having dogs in my truck. I do take the time to introduce my dogs to anybody that shows an interest in what we are doing. They always ask about the e collar, but when I explain using the "safety first" approach, somehow I've never had a problem. I do believe a lot of it is just luck, not running into any nutcases. But I also think it helps to have an open, approachable attitude. Oh yeah, it also helps to have a chessie.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

You are of course correct that it is your right to do anything you want on your property that is not illegal or otherwise prohibited (i. e., subdivision covenants). However, just because you have the right to do something does not mean it is smart to exercise that right in a given situation. 

First, are you sure you know exactly who you are dealing with? I am talking about people who have connections as well as people who may be mentally ill or maybe just plain mean. If you keep your dogs outside where people can get access to them, this is a thought. If you offend someone into harming your dogs, is it going to matter very much whether you had the right to do whatever it was that they chose to take offense to?

Second, we all need to realize that there are some parts of dog training that are not pleasant to watch or participate in either for the dog or the trainer - and that's knowing what we are doing and why. Imagine what FF looks like to the uninitiated. You would think someone would ask before they called the cops, etc., but we all know that's not necessarily the case. 

It's always good to be strategic. I have a neighbor who just turns his dog out into the neighborhood to relieve himself. Never mind the fact that we live on the access road for several neighborhoods and I have seen this dog get that close to death countless times, I don't want another male dog coming into my yard unannounced or just have him crap all over it. Rather that try to force the issue, I simply walked over there one day and let them know that my dog was fighting Giardia (which was even true), and that I wanted to let them know that their dog might be in danger of getting it if it came into our yard. For the most part, problem solved, and they likely think I did them a favor. 

You are of course free to exercise your rights, and we all know that there are some people out there who just can't stay out of your business and who force you to insist on your rights. Others have given the advice to make sure you make the first calls to law enforcement, and I wholeheartedly agree. If you can frame the issue initially you stand a much better chance of success. 



FinnLandR said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I have a real problem with allowing a neighbor to decide what I can and cannot do on my own property so long as 1) it is not illegal (and I've got a fairly good grasp on that concept); 2) it is not harmful to their property, health, or welfare; 3) it is not a nuisance or other activity that affects that neighbor directly.
> 
> An example: when I was a teen, we lived in a town where the supermajority of residents were Christian Reformed. It was their belief that you should not mow your lawn, wash your car, paint your house, etc, on a Sunday. We were not of the same church being Lutheran. We did not share those beliefs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

> Obviously I will not be training in the front of the house anymore where she can make observations but was wondering how some others might deal with this situation. Would be interested to hear what others who have experienced similar situations have done to deal with this stuff in a professional manner. What do you tell animal cruelty if they do show up?


Well I think you should start a new training regime .... for the neighbour. 

Look at it this way, if you had a dog that didn't understand the concept you were teaching and gave a poor response you'd take the SOP of going back, simplifying, make it easier to grasp, and rewarding it for good performance. Substitute "neighbour" for "dog" and there is your way forward. All of those who have offered "aversive" methods are undoubtedly sincere, but in my opinion misguided. No one wants a falling out with the neighbours, life's too short for that stuff, and just being aggressive is a certain recipe for a downhill progression where what you want is the exact reverse. Being from UK I don't fully understand the implications of "animal cruelty" being involved, but it doesn't sound too good and needs to be taken seriously. 

So if it was me, I'd approach the lady say I was sorry we'd got our wires crossed and offer her to stand in to a training session for half an hour; that I took the implied threats about cruelty very seriously, and so should she. If she agrees, take the collar and place it on your own arm. If that goes all right (and you don't need to be de-bolted  ) go through some simple drills offering her the chance to take part. If she doesn't want to play, prepare to either beat her to the punch with the cruelty guys, and /or have a spiel in mind if they do turn up. I've no doubt there is some statutory brief they work to; find out what it is and devise verbal responses and practical demonstrations to counter it.

Eug


----------



## boone11 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have first hand knowledge of an individual in a similar situation. The authority that permitted the facility and animal control inspected the kennel and found know problems. However a few minutes of selectively recorded video resulted in arrest and charges. After 5-8K in attorney fees a plea was reached. Don't underestimate a nosy neighbor or an aggresive DA. Discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## bobkrimm (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are links to some good advice:

http://www.afabirds.org/basic_defensive_preparedness.shtml

http://www.angelfire.com/fl/alaturka/images/AnimalControl.pdf

http://www.rpoatexasoutreach.org/Brochures_Flyers.htm


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Win or loose your case if it gets to that, we all dog owners and trainers, loose on this one. That and the fact if you do go to court, all these e-mails will be evidence.........My opinion, getting into a match with the neighbor is a loose, loose situtation, even if you are right. Duckdon


----------



## SFKennels (Dec 14, 2012)

jwcbf said:


> This reminds me of a time when I was at a public park…
> 
> I would get there before sun up to run a drill or two and then walk with my dog, without a lead. Other folks got their early as well to walk their K9 companions off lead as well. I was approached by a woman who was clearly upset. She had two labs with her. She started to scold me about the e-collar my dog was wearing (I had not used it this morning) and how cruel it was… all while her labs are nipping at my dog. I called my dog to me and he came a sat at heel. I controlled my frustration and tried to educate her on the e-collar and how when used properly was quite humane.. yada.. yada .. yada and for the Safety of the dog … using the example of “here”.
> 
> ...


That serves her right.


----------

